# can you still get private satellite television service



## TWX (Jul 18, 2012)

It appears that there are two companies left for "C-band" satellite service...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_receive-only#Current_uses


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

hpyjack2013 said:


> Can you still get private satellite service ,like you used to be able to or have the cable companies and direct and dish put them out of business?


you will need a satalite box , you will have to go to ebay and buy one, they are not sold like they used to be, also they will need to have files ect to work, it is not like buying a box and it just work's, it isn't like that, i have been in FTA for yrs and of course other tv service, you still need files for any box to work for the FTA satalites also, i have 3 satalites dish's for different sat's, this site is comming back from a hit so they doon't have files for box's yet again, their are other sites, but watch them, no good here is the link but you may not be able to get in , i wouldn't do it yet because no files so box's won't work, i pay $16.00 a mo for 999 chanel's all PPV and ****o if so you want that junk pm me for the link i don't want it to go to public


----------

